

For HTML5 apps, the "app store" concept is just a red herring. - smilbandit
http://www.tubejumper.com/index.php/2012/02/12/for-html5-apps-the-app-store-concept-is-just-a-red-herring/

======
smilbandit
An old post of mine that I've been thinking about more lately due to the
discussion about mobile being a difficult area for Facebook. Also sorry about
the title, I was sick that week and had recently watched Clue.

